# Good dressmaker in Galway?



## boogaloo (13 Oct 2006)

hi all, 

I want to get a dressmaker to make a replica of a top I bought a few years ago.  I do not have a pattern for it, so it would need to be someone who is fairly handy at being able to work 'free-hand' as such.
Within 10 - 15 miles of Galway city preferably.

Also, probably a stupid question, but I assume I get the material etc. or if I just say I want a particular color, will the dressmaker get the material?

thanks.


----------



## Aidomoss (19 Oct 2006)

Hi Boogaloo, Your not havin much luck with replys!!!! I would assume that you would have to get the material yourself as the dressmaker wouldn't know what you like. But first I would go to a dressmaker to see if it is possible to do what you want. I would think you would need a photo or a very good drawing of what you want, then maybe with your measurements taken, they might be able to do something but it may not be cheap and could take a while. There is a dressmaker in Claregalway, ( I dont know the name) she mostly does alterations but she might have some idea if what you want is possible or not, or she might have some contacts as to who could do it. She has a bridal shop in the new "shoppin centre" behind mulhollands bookmakers on the first floor. You could also try going into Hickeys in the Eyre Sq Centre, where they do material, as they might have contacts as to who might be able to help. I wouldnt hold my breath though, unless you can get someone old enough that might have made stuff in the past with out a pattern!!!!! Good luck in your search.


----------



## 2706eilis (19 Oct 2006)

There is a good dressmaker - Mary Forde on top of Eyre Square Centre beside Hickeys.  Make sure that you say you need it about 1 week before you actually do.


----------

